# What's that stuff called



## zman300 (Nov 30, 2009)

I've seen it talked about on here, can't remember the name of it.

Stuff you spray on your plow so the snow doesn't stick, fluid something.

I believe McMaster Carr has it but can't find it in their book.

Anyone know?
Thanks


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Wd40, car wax, fluid filler, turtle wax, fluid film, oil, di lectic grease, fryer oil?


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

fluid film


----------



## zman300 (Nov 30, 2009)

Fluid Film, that's it.
Thanks!!!


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*mcmaster carr*

hard to find it with out the part number ,here it is 12055k74


----------



## zman300 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Where's Dano, Joy & Grandview when you need them!?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=68


----------



## zman300 (Nov 30, 2009)

got-h2o;1077558 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=68


Didn't know they had their own forum. 
How did I miss that. geez


----------

